# Pigeon nesting in my bedroom



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello.

Apologies if I'm breaking forum rules in any way or posting in the wrong forum or something. I haven't read the rules.

But I need some advice.

I've been leaving the door to my balcony open due to the heat for the last few weeks.

About 10 days ago, I realized a pigeon had made her nest (really just a sparse collection of twigs) behind my bin in the the corner of my room, near the balcony, in a location not usually visible to the rest of the room.

I procrastinated about shooing her out, but now it's too late.

She's laid at least two eggs. Possibly more. She seems to spend every hour of the day sitting on them so I don't know how many are there now.

She's not too bothered about my presence. I can get quite close before she gets alarmed.

I've read that it takes pigeon eggs 18 days to become baby pigeons.

I think I have four or five days left before that happens.

I've also read that baby pigeons stay in the nest for a month before ****ing off.

My problem is that I don't want to be committed to having baby pigeons living in my bedroom -- I'm guessing they might be quite loud -- and I also don't want to accidentally smash this girl's eggs or invoke some weird bird rule about humans moving eggs that gets these baby pigeons killed.

My idea right now is to as carefully as possible transfer the entire nest into a cardboard box that I can put outside on the balcony. I assume/hope the pigeon will accept the transfer and carry on incubating them in the new location.

Does that sound like a good idea to you experts?


----------



## Buddy216 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have moved my pigeons eggs to a different location many times before, because they will lay them in random places around the house. But what I suggest you do, if the eggs are not too far from the balcony, to move them a little closer to the balcony each day. If the pigeon starts to bite you, then don't worry it doesn't hurt that bad. There are most likely two eggs. You should also move the twigs along with the eggs. Hope this helped


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new friend and eggs!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you move them, they will most likely abandon them and the babies will die. It's different for Buddy216, as they are pets and used to her/him. This is a wild bird and will see the area as unsafe, and most likely abandon. Even in a loft situation, they will often abandon the eggs, as they won't see them as their eggs if moved. 
You really should have made this decision when she first nested there. There would have been no babies to worry about then.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As near as you can say, how many days since the eggs were laid?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Unfortunately, leaving an open door is an invitation for wildlife to make themselves at home.

DO NOT move them, every situation is different, if you have 4 or 5 days left till the incubation has reached 18 days, leave them alone (do not remove after 18 days as the incubation time may be off). The incubation time may be off, but they are well on their way to hatching. 

Let her hatch and raise the youngsters, then remove any more eggs that she may lay before she starts brooding the new eggs. Remove nest after the babies are weaned and flying well.

*


----------



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good grief.

I hope you guys really are experts on this kind of thing.

I see no option other than to follow your advice.

Thanks (I think). 

I guess I have a month of noisy baby birds to look forward to.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I think it's wonderful that you will see those babies raised and the parents obviously know you're a good person to have come into your house to raise their precious babies, must feel comfortable with you to decide to share your home. Don't worry because they won't make a noise at night, they'll all be sleeping. I know this because I have raised three babies in my bedroom that are now almost adult and they never disturb me during the night, my sweet house pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a cute picture. They are adorable. 3 little monkeys bouncing on the bed...........LOL.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Their not monkeys Jay,their pigeons






.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Didn't know there was a difference. They are little monkeys.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Their is a big difference,monkeys cant fly for one


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

omg look at those tiny feet and fat little bodies!! your baby pigeons are adorable, FredaH!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Keep us updated, KM


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

KM123 said:


> Good grief.
> 
> I hope you guys really are experts on this kind of thing.
> 
> ...


*Thank you for coming here for advice before taking any action. PLEASE do keep us updated. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're doing a good thing for these birds. You'll see........they won't be so noisy. There will be a lot of cuteness though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> There will be a lot of cuteness though.


*This is true!*


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

If you can set up a webcam and run a cable to your computer, you can watch some very interesting action. (I did this in the past, with a pet male pigeon who enticed a female to his chosen location. The nest was located inside a pet carrier).


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

FredaH said:


> I think it's wonderful that you will see those babies raised and the parents obviously know you're a good person to have come into your house to raise their precious babies, must feel comfortable with you to decide to share your home. Don't worry because they won't make a noise at night, they'll all be sleeping. I know this because I have raised three babies in my bedroom that are now almost adult and they never disturb me during the night, my sweet house pigeons.


This cracks me up! Great timing for this thread!

As far as the thread maker, lesson learned, I'm worried about there only being one pigeon and you having to take care of them if the hen quits prematurely. Usually the male will finish off the feeding and care of the young while the hen is wanting to lay eggs again in another nest. Where is her mate?


----------



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought they would be out of the eggs by now, but they are not.

It's been about 18 days since I first noticed the eggs.

The internet said they should have hatched by now.

The pigeon only moves from the eggs two or three times a day.

Each time coincides with another pigeon coming in to my room.

There's always a not of noise when the other pigeon comes in.

At first I thought it was a rival pidge, coming here to **** with her ****.

Now I'm guessing it's the baby daddy, coming here to leave food.

Slightly annoying, because I've been dropping berries around her nest in the assumption that she might be hungry.

She obviously prefers Baby Daddy to me.


----------



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

I left bowl containing sweetcorn and sesame seeds near her. Is that okay food for pidges?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to read up on pigeons. The parents take turns sitting on the eggs, to give the other parent a break, and so they can go eat. Berries are not really what they would normally eat. They are seed eaters, so your berries aren't really helping them out much.
They don't really make all that much noise when switching places.
Maybe you are figuring wrong, and it hasn't been 18 days yet. Give them time. Instead of getting so annoyed at all they do, some would find it interesting and a learning experience. Just enjoy their presence and the raising of their babies when they come. It really is interesting and the babies are cute as they grow up. It really isn't their fault that they are there. They just thought they had found a safe place to raise a little family. If you had shooed them out right at the beginning, then they would have found another place to nest. By letting them stay, you gave your permission. I think if you give them a little time, you will enjoy their company.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

KM123 said:


> I left bowl containing sweetcorn and sesame seeds near her. Is that okay food for pidges?


Can you get some wild bird seed? That would be lots better.


----------



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Can you get some wild bird seed? That would be lots better.


You're suggesting that I feed a wild bird wild bird seed? Gee. Thanks. I wish I had thought of that.

I thought this was a forum for pigeon experts.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

I think that was suggested as its easy to get hold of.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well then, why not go out and buy a 50 pound bag of pigeon feed, to it you can add more safflower, some cracked corn, and maybe a bit of brown rice.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't forget to get some caviar as pigeons love that as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

donkey said:


> Don't forget to get some caviar as pigeons love that as well.


.........................................


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

KM123 said:


> You're suggesting that I feed a wild bird wild bird seed? Gee. Thanks. I wish I had thought of that.
> 
> I thought this was a forum for pigeon experts.


I'm sure Jay suggested wild bird seeds because they are easy to find and they are also cheaper than a seed mix made for pigeons.


----------



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sure nobody's interested in an update, but in case you are...

This morning when the nest was briefly empty I noticed that instead of one of the eggs there was what looked like a dead baby pigeon there.

I don't know if it was actually dead or not. It wasn't moving. But it looked too big to have fitted into the eggs last time I saw them, so I figured it had died a day or two after hatching.

The other egg (she only laid two as far as I can tell) was intact.

A few hours later I was spying on her/him and noticed a moving chick. Again, looked too big to have fitted into either of the eggs.

So I'm guessing either the one I thought was dead was actually just sleeping, or the second egg has led to a successful hatching.

The pigeon(s) seem to be sitting on the live chick, so I can't tell what's going on under there without shooing him/her out (which I don't want to do).

I still haven't heard any baby pigeon noises.

Is this all normal?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is not rare for only one to survive, though of course it's not the norm. Sometimes one of the parents may have an undetectable ongoing condition which unfortunately can be transferred to one or both (very often just one) of the offspring. They are quiet initially, just snug under the sitting parent for several days and being fed frequently


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*We do care! Thank you for your care.

You might have heard the bird slightly peeping if you came in BEFORE the baby has been fed, you won't hear a loud peeping until they get a little older and looking for major fill up.  They grow quickly so baby must be a few days or a week old.

Can you post a clear pic of the young one, from a distance once mom and dad take a break? Thank you!*


----------



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

If the baby or babies have been peeping, it's been while I've been asleep. I spend almost every waking hour in the same room as the nest, I just can't see it from almost everywhere in the room except right next to it.

The chances of me getting a photo are small unless I get rid of whichever parent happens to be smothering them at the time, and I think somebody earlier in this thread suggested that that would lead to infanticide.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

KM123 said:


> If the baby or babies have been peeping, it's been while I've been asleep. I spend almost every waking hour in the same room as the nest, I just can't see it from almost everywhere in the room except right next to it.
> 
> The chances of me getting a photo are small unless I get rid of whichever parent happens to be smothering them at the time, and I think somebody earlier in this thread suggested that that would lead to infanticide.


*If you can't get the pic, no worries, when baby gets about 10 days old they will leave the baby for hours at a time, but they will be somewhere close keeping an eye out.*


----------



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *If you can't get the pic, no worries, when baby gets about 10 days old they will leave the baby for hours at a time, but they will be somewhere close keeping an eye out.*


Really? So that would be late August?

I want to leave in the first week of September -- which would mean kicking the whole family out.

Is that possible?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the update and I'm glad the chicks are okay. I'd imagine you have two live young because the parents would have removed a dead chick from the nest. They don't move much when newly hatched except when being fed. Naturally they need to keep as quiet as possible because they would be open to predator attack if they drew attention to themselves. 
Not sure when they would leave the nest though and have read they stay longer than most birds. I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They fledge at about 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

KM123 said:


> Really? So that would be late August?
> 
> I want to leave in the first week of September -- which would mean kicking the whole family out.
> 
> Is that possible?


If you kick them out (the babies) before they are ready to leave and can fly they will most likely not survive. Like Jay3 said though, they usually fledge and are old enough to fly and be on their own at about 5 -6 weeks. The one baby you thought was dead and to big to have come from the shell could mean that it hatched a bit before you noticed. The parents will sit on the babies to keep them warm until they are bigger, so they could be a bit older then you originally thought.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When they hatch, they always look like they are too large to have fit in the egg shell. They are so compacted while in there.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> When they hatch, they always look like they are too large to have fit in the egg shell. They are so compacted while in there.


That's so true. This little fellow was so cramped that he couldn't get out and needed hours of careful assistance to hatch. He looked enormous when we did eventually get him out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One heck of a shot. Need to be extremely careful when helping, as many have killed the baby that way. Love the shot.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

You have a wonderful experience here seeing nature at work. 

But, be warned, pigeons can pose a real health risk in the close confines of a house, this is why they are not recommended as house pets. The reason is they produce a lot of feather dust or dander, and also when the droppings dry out they get powders and particles get into the air. If you breath in this dust from the feathers and droppings you can get a very serious condition called 'pigeon fanciers lung' which is an severe allergic reaction to the proteins in the dander.

So its a good idea to keep your room as clean as you can... clean up every day and brush up the droppings and feathers... and its recommended to wear a face mask when you do this.

The second thing is the pigeons will lay another clutch of eggs very soon, before these youngsters leave the nest. If you are not careful you will end up with a bathroom full of pigeons!

I advise you to get some dummy eggs and when they lay the next to in a couple of weeks throw them away and replace with the dummy ones. Once the first youngsters are weaned and flying out the window you can shut the family outside and then dispose of the old nest.

Good luck with you new pigeon family... and well done for giving them a chance. Lucky birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jak2002003 said:


> You have a wonderful experience here seeing nature at work.
> 
> But, be warned, pigeons can pose a real health risk in the close confines of a house, this is why they are not recommended as house pets. The reason is they produce a lot of feather dust or dander, and also when the droppings dry out they get powders and particles get into the air. If you breath in this dust from the feathers and droppings you can get a very serious condition called 'pigeon fanciers lung' which is an severe allergic reaction to the proteins in the dander.
> 
> ...


Well that was encouraging. Many have birds in their homes for years.
Don't think they have to worry about getting ill from the birds being there for this short period of time. Just let these birds grow and leave, and then others will be stopped from nesting inside. Not to worry.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

In practice, birds such as parrots, budgerigars, cockatiels pose more of a threat. Their feather dust and other particles are just as capable of causing 'bird fanciers lung', and it is obviously way ore common for people to keep them in a home than it is keeping pigeons.

Quite recently, as part of various blood tests, I was found to be free of allergens and avian antigens. A good result, since I'd had pigeons in my bedroom for a long time, as well as exposure to the dust in the aviary.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

John_D said:


> In practice, birds such as parrots, budgerigars, cockatiels pose more of a threat. Their feather dust and other particles are just as capable of causing 'bird fanciers lung', and it is obviously way ore common for people to keep them in a home than it is keeping pigeons.
> 
> Quite recently, as part of various blood tests, I was found to be free of allergens and avian antigens. A good result, since I'd had pigeons in my bedroom for a long time, as well as exposure to the dust in the aviary.


Oh that's great!!! I am so glad to know, so I may have few more in my house. Lol


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

FredaH said:


> That's so true. This little fellow was so cramped that he couldn't get out and needed hours of careful assistance to hatch. He looked enormous when we did eventually get him out.


Well, that's a superb shot!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> One heck of a shot. Need to be extremely careful when helping, as many have killed the baby that way. Love the shot.


Had help from a lady on the rescue group Jay. Had to separate the membrane from the shell (like two ply kitchen towel) piece by piece while atomising with warm water in order to gently stretch the membrane over the chick, without disturbing blood vessels, in the hope that he'd get out himself - he made no effort at all. In the end we (daughter and I) helped him out but left his legs and rear in so as he would absorb any yolk if need be. It took hours but he's a handsome chap (right) now. Left all the work to us ladies this boy did - typical!


----------



## KM123 (Jul 31, 2011)

jak2002003 said:


> You have a wonderful experience here seeing nature at work.
> 
> But, be warned, pigeons can pose a real health risk in the close confines of a house, this is why they are not recommended as house pets. The reason is they produce a lot of feather dust or dander, and also when the droppings dry out they get powders and particles get into the air. If you breath in this dust from the feathers and droppings you can get a very serious condition called 'pigeon fanciers lung' which is an severe allergic reaction to the proteins in the dander.
> 
> ...


Is this all true?

Good lord, I can't deal with a second set of eggs.

I need these little ****s out of my room ASAP.

For as long as they're in my room and refuse to move them, I have to keep my external door open -- mom and dad are indeed swapping places two or three times a day -- which means burglars can come in and steal my ****.

That's okay when I'm home -- I can scare away burglars -- but I want to leave.

I want to go on vacation -- it's summer here -- and I can't when these ****ing birds are playing house in my room.

One way or the other, they have to go.

Please help me. I want them to go but I don't want to accidentally kill them.

If the only way to get rid of them is to accidentally kill them, I may do that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I do see your dilemma, but you should have thought of all that before you let them stay there in the beginning. It isn't their fault. I know this is a real inconvenience, I honestly do, but not their fault. 

As far as posing a health risk, well that is ridiculous. That is when people have many birds, or for a long period of time, not for a month or two. And most people aren't bothered anyway.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Please don't talk about killing them 'accidentally'.

The easiest solution to more eggs is simply to remove them. When the little'uns are old enough to fly, they can all go.

This is a Facebook link to the UK rescuers/rehabbers group. It is possible someone might be near enough to you to help with this problem, but obviously not guaranteed.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

No need to panic, a couple of pigeons in your home for a few short weeks is highly unlikely to affect your health - after all they're not flying all over the place and leaving droppings all round your house, and even if they were you'd be pretty unlikely to catch something in a couple of weeks of flight. There have been many studies on pigeons and disease spread to humans, it's all out there on the World Wide Web - no need to let one post be your only source of information. Unlike humans and disease transmission the risk is small - we are surrounded by disease on a daily basis from other humans but we willingly take that risk, biggest threat to us all. 
I understand you are planning to go away but you could have easily found info beforehand on pigeons and raising young (WWW) so it's strange that in a previous post you were concerned about "infanticide" and now you talk of "accidentally killing" them. You can't allow something to be born only to later kill it - surely!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FredaH, that other poster was referring to the dust. that is natural on them. Which isn't going to be a worry for the short time they are there, and as you mentioned, they are going in and out, not all over the apartment.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

KM123 said:


> Is this all true?
> 
> Good lord, I can't deal with a second set of eggs.
> 
> ...


I have my pigeons in my small house since long without any health problems. They raised babies twice as well. They keep flying from my room to lobby, sitting on my shoulders and then flying back , they are in habit of it all, I never faced any issues, So what could happen in just one clutch? 
Pls think about it, those little lives have come to see the world so pls don't think you can ever kill them.
Just give them some time and let them leave on their own, then you just never allow them to come back ever again, as of course it is your house so your decision.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> FredaH, that other poster was referring to the dust. that is natural on them. Which isn't going to be a worry for the short time they are there, and as you mentioned, they are going in and out, not all over the apartment.


That's why I use bath salts because it keeps the dust to a minimum, but my three fly around and since the op didn't even know they were there initially, which suggests they weren't flying anywhere in his room, dust doesn't even enter the equation really. I assumed the poster meant disease in general.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Understand your frustration about wanting your bedroom back which should happen soon. You were a very kind person to let them nest with you. If more eggs surface just put two fake eggs so no more hatch. Fake eggs are available on Amazon and eBay and other places. When the mom and babies are old enough they will leave and you can discard any newly laud eggs so no more babies will hatch and you will have your bedroom back. Pigeons pose no real health risk unless their powder builds up. It took years and years for that to happen with us and I was sensitive to it because I have worked in a moldy building at work for a decade and I have a genetic susceptibility. And even with all of that I am getting better with the pigeon dust out of the house and moving out of the moldy building at work. So I don't think you need to worry about health risks, just enjoy the babies because they will leave soon and you can give yourself praise for being so kind and patient for letting them grow up and leave.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

KM123 said:


> Is this all true?
> 
> Good lord, I can't deal with a second set of eggs.
> 
> ...


You should have thought about this before letting them lay eggs in your house. Anyway, I have 2 pigeons living with me in my very small apartment (1 of them for almost a year), they are free to go anywhere they want, sometimes they even take naps on my bed and so far I haven't had any health problems. Having those babies for a few more days isn't going to make you sick. Please don't "accidentally" kill them, it's not their fault they are there.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

KM123,
You are near the end of your time with the babies. You waited for the eggs to hatch. You are mid- way (give or take) with the babies being grown and on their own. It will not be much longer before this is over for you and you don't have to worry about it. If you don't want to purchase fake eggs, don't. Just make sure to take away the real eggs the first day you notice them, so they don't develop. Let the babies that are already here finish growing up since you have already come this far with them, know that you did the right thing since you let them develop in the first place, and if you don't want babies in the future, make sure you don't let eggs stick around unless you want them to hatch. You don't have all that much longer to wait, and then you don't have to worry about it anymore. Don't punish the babies or let them get killed while they are totally defenseless. 

Freda H,
Love the picture, and the comment, "let the women do the work, typical". Hilarious. Had you wrapped around his toe before he was even hatched.


----------

